
Tell HN: Evernote Is Awesome Again - vira28
I am an Evernote user from 2016. Have used it for a year. Then moved to then latest cool kid Notion, but found their mobile app was too slow; search was buggy. Then went to open source alternative Joplin. It was good, but lacking important features and cross platform support. Recently found Typora - that also missing cross platform support. Used Goodnotes and Notability which is great for iPad, but in Mac their apps are bare bone.<p>Now back to Evernote after 4 years. (Provide cross platform, supports apple pencil, looks like a lot of new features like templates). Life is a circle.
======
sarangab
Have been a Mac user for the last 5 years. Apple Notes has worked very well
for me and never really had a need to switch until... I switched to Windows
recently as my primary machine.

I wish OneNote was the solution but its Mac app is buggy. Tried Evernote
despite mixed reviews but has worked well the last 3 months.

The premium subscription has still been worth it due to the cross-platform
compatibility. Insane to see just one cross-platform, no complaint app despite
having so many options.

~~~
vira28
> The premium subscription has still been worth it due to the cross-platform
> compatibility

I use on Mac and iPad; still using their free version. Am i missing something?

